
Improve Page Load Speed (by 80%) by Improving Component Load Speed - JangoSteve
http://www.alfajango.com/blog/improve-page-load-speed-by-improving-component-load-speed/
======
misterbwong
(site's down) Here's the Cached version although I'm wary of taking
optimization advice from a site that doesn't look like it can handle load...

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:HUi2mdf...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:HUi2mdfBsrgJ:www.alfajango.com/blog/+http://www.alfajango.com/blog/improve-
page-load-speed-by-improving-component-load-
speed/&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

~~~
JangoSteve
Agreed, sorry about that. To tell you the truth, my own consultancy's site
(this one) is the only site I run for which I have not yet implemented any of
this advice. At any rate, it's back up.

[Edit: I've also been having problems with Slicehost this morning for a few
sites, wondering if that has anything to do with it.]

[Edit 2: Nevermind, it's not Slicehost's fault, I borked the caching in a
recent code update.]

